# Which is the best JAVA IDE out there?



## ajaybc (Feb 17, 2008)

Which is the best JAVA IDE out there?
It should be user friendly and should have a great help file because Iam new to JAVA.
Please help.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 17, 2008)

JCreator if want it simple, NetBeans if you want more help and official stuff like that.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 17, 2008)

I like to use Eclipse for Java, but its a tad heavier than what's suggested already.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 17, 2008)

The best way to learn a new language is to use a barebones IDE such as BlueJ (for Java) and Dev C++ (for C++)... Using these will ensure that you do all the coding yourself instead of relying on a software to insert code snippets etc...

If you want to use it for programming once, you may not be particular about picking up nuances of the coding... In that case, you can go for powerful IDEs like Eclipse/Netbeans...

BTW, the best help for Java is found in the Sun Java website (a few downloadable tutorials, and the documentation for the classes)

Arun


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

first start out without any IDE, use *Notepad++*, just coz u want to understand JAVA.

Then if u r workin on a project, use *Eclipse IDE*.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 17, 2008)

I have heard a lot about Eclipse, though never used it.
I used Sun Java Enterprise Edition 8 for my final year project and it did my work just well.
And yes, it is resource hungry.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 17, 2008)

I have used IntelliJ, WebSphere and Eclipse. Out of these ItelliJ is the easy option for beginners.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup i Prefer *Eclipse* for Heavy Development .

and JCreator for some lightweight school-stuff programming .

Although considering the Configurations of Current Computers , Eclipse would not be considered heavy in any way .


----------



## redhat (Feb 17, 2008)

Since you are new, I highly recommend BlueJ.
It is a very user friendly IDE, later you can try using Eclipse, which is also very good.
BlueJ can be got at: www.bluej.org


----------



## purujitb (Feb 17, 2008)

I like netbeans


----------



## shaunak (Feb 17, 2008)

if you are new Idd suggest BlueJ. Its graphical class and inheritance representation is very cool.

For something a little more powerfull: Eclipse


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd recommend JCreator over BLueJ for even a beginner .


----------

